

How Netflix used its big data to put together House of Cards. - baddox
http://www.salon.com/2013/02/01/how_netflix_is_turning_viewers_into_puppets/

======
baddox
The article itself is foolishly inflammatory and pessimistic, but the specific
claims about Netflix' market research is interesting:

> For at least a year, Netflix has been explicit about its plans to exploit
> its Big Data capabilities to influence its programming choices. “House of
> Cards” is one of the first major test cases of this Big Data-driven creative
> strategy. For almost a year, Netflix executives have told us that their
> detailed knowledge of Netflix subscriber viewing preferences clinched their
> decision to license a remake of the popular and critically well regarded
> 1990 BBC miniseries. Netflix’s data indicated that the same subscribers who
> loved the original BBC production also gobbled down movies starring Kevin
> Spacey or directed by David Fincher. Therefore, concluded Netflix
> executives, a remake of the BBC drama with Spacey and Fincher attached was a
> no-brainer, to the point that the company committed $100 million for two
> 13-episode seasons.

------
dirtyaura
It's interesting how this will develop. I think the article is unnecessary
pessimistic. I think BigData mining can also allow Netflix to detect and fund
more adventurous ideas and categories, which traditional TV studios would
think are too risky from the financial perspective.

------
waterlesscloud
So where's the LOST-like series then? Surely that has to be one of their
biggest hits.

